# Courage personified



## Flea (Aug 17, 2009)

We can learn a lot from other species ...

http://www.sonnyradio.com/bravemouse.htm

_*This mouse danced with death when it tucked itself into the lunch of a hungry leopard. Like a little child and seemingly unaware of the beast towering over it, *_
_*the mischievous rodent grabbed at scraps of meat thrown into the African Leopard's enclosure. But instead of pouncing on the tiny intruder, the *_
_*12-year-old leopard, called Sheena, appeared to be afraid of the daring mouse and kept her distance. At one stage she tried to nudge the *_
_*mouse away with her nose, but the determined little guy carried on chewing away until he was full.*_


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 17, 2009)

That's too funny. Talk about playing a game of "cat & mouse."


----------



## Flea (Aug 17, 2009)

I love the mouse's expression in the middle photo.  Hello, I'm trying to _eat _here!! 

Somebody once sent me a photo of a dog hunching a tiger.  I'll see if I can't find that ... or would that be more appropriate for the After Dark forum?


----------

